# Windows 10 vergibt mehr Systemspeicher an die Grafikkarte



## Ikarus38 (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen das Upgrade von Windows 7 Home Edition auf Windows 10 durchgeführt.
Bei Windows 7 hatte die Grafikkarte (GeForce 770) noch 2 GB "Gemeinsam genutzten Systemspeicher". Unter Windows 10 sind es jetzt 4 GB Speicher.

Meine Fragen dazu sind jetzt:
1. Ist das normal nach dem Umstieg auf Windows 10, dass die Grafikkarte mehr Systemspeicher zugewiesen bekommt? Wenn ja, weshalb ist das so?
2. Wird das nicht zum Problem, wenn 4 von 8 GB RAM Systemspeicher aufgeteilt wird?

Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme. Auch mit aktuellen Spielen wie Fallout 4 (mit Grafiklastigen Mods), Rise of the Tomb Raider und XCOM 2 nicht.
Allerdings läuft der Lüfter ab und zu mal etwas lauter unter Vollast, seit dem Wechsel des Betriebssystems. Da ich allerdings gleich danach den neuesten GeForce-Treiber installiert habe, bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob es nicht auch am neuen Treiber liegen könnte. Im Internet konnte ich bisher nichts Passendes dazu finden (außer die üblichen Beschimpfungen an Nvidia natürlich).
Den Treiber, welchen ich unter Windows 7 installiert hatte, steht nicht mehr zum Download bereit, deshalb kann ich nicht mehr auf den alten wechseln, um zu vergleichen.

Ich bin momentan dazu übergegangen, das Programm GPU-Z zu nutzen, damit ich verfolgen kann, wie sehr die GPU und dessen Lüfter in Anspruch genommen wird, wenn die Lautstärke zunimmt - bisher ohne sicheres Ergebnis in Bezug auf die Lüftergeschwindigkeit (2700-2800 RPM bei 60 Grad Celsius; wird dabei aber nicht immer laut)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand darüber etwas wissen sollte und da Klarheit schaffen würde. Ganz besonders darüber, wieso Windows 10 mehr Systemspeicher an die Grafikkarte verteilt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2016)

An sich kann eine normale Grafikkarte gar nicht mehr Speicher bekommen ^^ Das geht normalerweise nur mit Onboard-Chips zB bei Laptops.  Vermutlich ist das nur eine Art Zusatzspeicher-Reserve, die EVENTUELL genutzt wird, oder aber die Anzeige ist einfach nur falsch und stimmt gar nicht.


----------



## Ikarus38 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich fand es auch seltsam. Es ist zwar eine Onboard-Grafikkarte im PC. Allerdings ist diese deaktiviert.
Ob es jetzt eine fehlerhafte Anzeige ist, kann ich nicht feststellen. Mal schauen, ob es da in Zukunft noch Probleme gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2016)

Was hast du denn genau für ein Board, was für eine CPU?


----------



## Ikarus38 (10. März 2016)

Das ist ein PCGH-Ultimate_PC GTX770-Edition vom März 2014. Das gebe ich an, weil vielleicht bei PC-Games-Hardware noch Datenblätter von dem Modell herumliegen, wo alles drin steht.

Mainboard laut Handbuch: Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP oder ein GA-H87-D3HP.
Die CPU ist ein i5-4670k (3,4 GHz).

Tut mir leid, so spät erst zu antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass es da ein Problem gibt. Vlt. schau mal bei Gigabyte, ob es neuere Treiber gibt. Du bekommst zB mit dem Toll CPU-Z (CPU-ID) raus, welches Board du genau hast. Dann kannst du bei Gigabyte das Modell eingeben und Dir anzeigen lassen, ob es für Win10 vlt neue Treiber gibt.


----------



## Ikarus38 (10. März 2016)

Okay, danke. Da gibt es tatsächlich aktuellere Treiber. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Windows 10 diese Treiber automatisch findet und installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2016)

Ikarus38 schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Da gibt es tatsächlich aktuellere Treiber. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Windows 10 diese Treiber automatisch findet und installiert.


 WIn10 installiert passende Treiber, aber die müssen nicht immer die allerneuesten sein


----------

